# Name this tool



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Cable knife?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Sheath ripper for tele cable.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Sheath ripper for tele cable.


 
Yup for cutting off the lead sheathing.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Is that bump on the back for striking?


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Looks like a backerboard scorer.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

looks like a klein 1515 slitting knife with an antique handle.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> looks like a klein 1515 slitting knife with an antique handle.


That blade ain't fresh from the factory either! :laughing:

I can see a trademark on the blade, but can't quite read it.

Klien has been around for a long time - it could be an old model.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

http://www.kleinconnection.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product1_10001_10001_-1_13020_15051_true

You are right, it does look like this.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

John said:


> Name this tool?
> 
> View attachment 413
> 
> ...


What's it look like...:laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> What's it look like...:laughing:


Are you thread resurrecting while intoxicated?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Are you thread resurrecting while intoxicated?


I saw the thread at the bottom of the tool bag thread so I clicked on it and the pictures that John posted are gone so maybe he will re post them since he is here daily..

It has nothing to do with the ICE cold Whiskey that I'm drinking.

Besides it's only my tenth 16 OZ glassssssssss of it since midnight EDT.:whistling2::drink::laughing:


----------

